# και πράσινα άλογα, και πράσιν' άλογα = and all that nonsense; my foot!



## nickel (May 7, 2009)

Σιγά το δύσκολο, θα πείτε. Αλλά το έβαλα για να σας στείλω να διαβάσετε αυτό το αξιοθαύμαστο κομμάτι και επειδή δεν υπάρχει η φράση σε πολλά λεξικά.

Εναλλάξτε κατά βούληση:
and all that nonsense
and all that bull
and all that malarkey
and all that blather
and all that mumbo-jumbo
and all that baloney

Εναλλακτικά, χωρίς το _and_:
my foot!
my eye!

Προσθέστε κι άλλα, αν θέλετε, χωρίς να καταφύγετε στις βωμολοχίες της κατηγορίας. Απορία: υπάρχει στα αγγλικά κάποια φράση με τη σημασία της τερατολογίας που χρησιμοποιεί ζώα και θα μπορούσε να μπει εδώ; Αν μπορούσαμε να πούμε κάτι σαν «...and flying pigs» ποια τέτοια φράση θα ήταν η πιο συνηθισμένη;


----------



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

ΟΚ. Έχω εναλλακτική. Πράσσειν άλογα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Γειτόνισσα, όταν θα έχεις διαβάσει το «αξιοθαύμαστο κομμάτι» στο οποίο παραπέμπω πιο πάνω, (α) θα έχεις λαχανιάσει (είναι τεράστιο) και (β) δεν θα έχεις πια «εναλλακτική».


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Ζωή, έκφραση "πράσσειν άλογα" δεν υπάρχει!


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Άλλη ομοβροντία!


----------



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το ''δεν υπάρχει τέτοια έκφραση'' αφού δεν είναι λάθος. Το ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση ''δεν έχει αφήσει ίχνος'' στην αρχαιοελληνική γραμματεία, σημαίνει κι ότι η έκφραση δεν υπάρχει;
Αυτά τα λέμε στα μαθηματικά και στην άλγεβρα, τα λέμε και στη γλώσσα;
Είναι σαν τον μαύρο κύκνο που λέμε ότι δεν υπάρχει μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα τον δούμε...


...τρελλαίνομαι για ομοβροντίες...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2010)

Ο sarant εννοεί ότι δεν μαρτυρείται στην αρχαιοελληνική γραμματεία και είναι πρόσφατη επινόηση. Όπως λέει και στο άρθρο του, προϋπήρχε το πράσινο άλογο, το οποίο μας έδωσε τον πληθυντικό του. Ας τα πει όμως ο ίδιος που τα λέει και καλύτερα :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Ο sarant εννοεί ότι η έκφραση «πράσινα άλογα» γράφεται «πράσινα άλογα» και δεν υπάρχει «πράσσειν άλογα» (το να κάνεις πράγματα παράλογα), δηλαδή έκφραση με αυτή τη γραφή και σημασία, εκτός από την προσπάθεια κάποιων να ερμηνεύσουν τα «πράσινα άλογα» με την πλούσια φαντασία τους.

Ομοβροντιούλα!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2010)

Έχουμε ακόμα... Πού είναι εκείνο το νήμα που είχαμε απαντήσει τέσσερις μαζί ακριβώς το ίδιο λεπτό; :)


----------



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

Κατάλαβα τι εννοεί ο sarant. Εγώ πάλι εννοώ ότι η έκφραση ''πράσσειν άλογα'' υπάρχει. Ακόμα κι αν είναι πρόσφατη και δεν έχει αφήσει ίχνος στην αρχαιοελληνική γραμματεία. Γραμματικά και νοηματικά είναι σωστό... άρα... υπάρχει.
Πώς αποκλείεις μια έκφραση επειδή δεν έχει αφήσει ίχνος; Η γλώσσα είναι κάτι ζωντανό που αναδιπλώνεται, αναγεννάται και μεταμορφώνεται συνεχώς. 
Όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι να επιμείνω λίγο: δεν υπάρχει ως «σωστή εκδοχή» ή «διόρθωση» της έκφρασης _πράσιν' άλογα_ η οποία, όπως εξηγεί ο sarant στο άρθρο του, έχει μια εμφανή πορεία και στο χρόνο και στο χώρο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Αν εννοείς ότι η έκφραση "πράσσειν άλογα" υπάρχει επειδή τη χρησιμοποιείς εσύ τώρα, ναι, αναμφισβήτητα υπάρχει. Αλλά μόνο μ' αυτή την έννοια. 

Παροιμιακή έκφραση "πράσσειν άλογα" από την οποία να προήλθε η έκφραση "πράσινα άλογα", όχι, δεν υπάρχει. Αντίθετα, η νεότερη έκφραση "πράσσειν άλογα" γεννήθηκε από κάποιους που προσπάθησαν να εξηγήσουν την "πράσινα άλογα", η οποία υπάρχει αρχικά σαν δήλωση του αδυνάτου τουλάχιστο από την εποχή της Τουρκοκρατίας, και σαν δήλωση του παράλογου από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα.

Θα έλεγα ότι η φράση "πράσσειν άλογα" υπάρχει όσο και η μυθική Μιχαλού, η δύστροπη ταβερνιάρισσα του Αναπλιού το 1830, από την οποία δήθεν γεννήθηκε η έκφραση "χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς".


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

zoi said:


> Γραμματικά και νοηματικά είναι σωστό... άρα... υπάρχει.


Για να με πείσεις ότι υπάρχει και δεν είναι απλώς κατασκεύασμα (δηλ. η ερμηνευτική παραφθορά του «πράσιν' άλογα»), θα πρέπει να με πείσεις ότι μιλάμε ακόμα με απαρέμφατα (και μάλιστα _πράσσειν_, όχι _πράττειν_) και ότι χρησιμοποιείται στη σύνταξη σαν απαρέμφατο (όπως άλλα απαρέμφατα, π.χ. «το ζην επικινδύνως») και με τη σημασία που ανέφερα, «το να κάνεις παράλογα πράγματα». Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να το δούμε σε διατυπώσεις όπως: «το πράσσειν άλογα δεν είναι στη φύση μου» (προσοχή και στο άρθρο).


----------



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

Δεν μίλησα για διόρθωση ή σωστή εκδοχή. Δεν μίλησα κάν για εκδοχή. Επίσης δεν λέω ότι υπάρχει επειδή τη χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Λέω ότι ο ήχος του πράσινα άλογα οδήγησε κάποιους σε μια νέα έκφραση. 
Γείτονα δεν θα διαφωνήσω με το άρθρο σου (το) κι όσο για τα απαρέμφατα... ας βάλουμε και κανένα απαρέμφατο στη ζωή μας (γλώσσα μας) κι ας βγάλουμε κάτι γενικές ''της Βουγιουκλάκης'' και κάτι ''στην οδό Μάρνης'' ή ακόμα καλύτερα ''στην οδός Μάρνης''. 
Προτιμώ να λέω ότι η ζωή μου είναι γεμάτη πράσσειν (πράττειν) άλογα παρά να λέω ότι η ζωή μου είναι γεμάτη λάθη... λέμε τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα

*Ένα* πράσινο άλογο (αφιερωμένο στο άρθρο του σαραντ, που ανέφερε εισαγωγικά ο νίκελ):







(από εδώ)​


----------



## Philip (Jan 30, 2010)

Μήπως το πράσσειν άλογα ήταν του Μποστ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Πάντως, για να επανέλθω στο «λεξικογραφικό» ερώτημα, δηλ. το κατά πόσο υπάρχει η έκφραση «πράσσειν άλογα» και αν θα τη βάζαμε σε λεξικά, πρέπει να μελετήσουμε πόσοι τη χρησιμοποιούν όχι σε συζητήσεις όπου ισχυρίζονται ότι έτσι πρέπει να γράφεται, αλλά κανονικότατα στο λόγο επειδή πείστηκαν ότι έτσι πρέπει να γράφεται — είτε τη συντάσσουν σαν την παραδοσιακή έκφραση («και πράσσειν άλογα») είτε σαν νορμάλ απαρέμφατο («το πράσσειν άλογα»). Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα που θα δικαιολογούσαν τη δημιουργία ενός λήμματος «πράσσειν άλογα» που θα έλεγε ότι είναι εσφαλμένη γραφή της έκφρασης «(και) πράσινα άλογα» βασισμένη σε παρετυμολόγηση της έκφρασης, αλλά ότι αυτό δεν αποκλείει τη χρήση αυτής της γραφής για χιουμοριστικούς λόγους ή με την κυριολεκτική της σημασία. Έστω και προς τιμήν του Μποστ.


----------



## melody (Feb 1, 2010)

Από το βιβλίο *"Λέξεις & φράσεις παροιμιώδεις" *του Τάκη Νατσούλη:

*"Πράσινα άλογα"*

Πρώτη εκδοχή
Επί Γεωργίου του Α', μερικά άλογα των βασιλικών σταύλων έπαθαν ψώρα. Ο Βαυαρός κτηνίατρος Κλάουζεν έδωσε μια αλοιφή, για ν'αλείψουν μ'αυτή τις πληγές τους. Η αλοιφή αυτή ήταν πράσινη και όπως ήταν φυσικό, έγιναν πράσινα και τ'άλογα. Πολλά, όμως, απ'αυτά δεν έπαιρναν γιατρειά. Αναγκάστηκαν,λοιπόν, άλλα να τα χαρίσουν και άλλα να τα πουλήσουν στους χωρικούς.
Ανάμεσα στους τελευταίους αυτούς ήταν και κάποιος Γιώργης Πρόκας, από τη Θήβα. Πήρε δύο άλογα και τράβηξε στο Άργος να τα μεταπουλήσει. Τα είδαν όμως, πράσινα οι χωρικοί και τους έκανε εντύπωση. Ο Πρόκας τους είπε τότε ότι ήταν ειδική ράτσα, που μόνον ο βασιλιάς...κι αυτός είχαν το δικαίωμα να τα φέρουν απ'το εξωτερικό. Οι χωριάτες τον πίστεψαν και τ'αγόρασαν. Λίγες μέρες, όμως, αργότερα, ανακαλύφθηκε η απάτη και τον έπιασε η αστυνομία.
Από τότε, όταν κανείς προσπαθεί να μας ξεγελάσει σε κάτι, λέμε συνήθως ότι "πήγε να μας πουλήσει πράσινα άλογα" ή "τί πράσινα άλογα κάθεσαι και μου λές, χριστιανέ μου!".

Δεύτερη εκδοχή:
Ο Γιάννης Βλαχογιάννης υποστηρίζει στα "Ιστορικά σημειώματα" ότι η παροιμιακή φράση δεν είναι "πράσινα άλογα" αλλά πράσινο χαβιάρι, που σαν πολύ ακριβότερο από το μαύρο που υπήρχε, ήταν το ακριβότερο και το καλύτερο. Και ήταν πράσινο, γιατί οι ναυτικοί το έφερναν φρέσκο και έτσι είχε το πράσινο χρώμα. Αφού, λοιπόν, έλειψε το πράσινο χαβιάρι, σαν πολύ ακριβότερο από το μαύρο που υπήρχε, ήταν πράγμα σπάνιο και τέλος ανεύρετο. Αυτή η σημασία του δυσεύρετου μπλέχτηκε με τη σημασία του ανύπαρκτου κι έτσι βγήκε η φράση: "πράσινο άλογο".*
(*Υπάρχει και η παροιμία:"Άλογο πράσινο ζητά". Είναι ηπειρώτικη και λέγεται για κάτι το αδύνατο. Αναφέρεται μάλιστα και σε άλλες παροιμίες, όπως και σε άλλα κράτη. Οι Γερμανοί λένε: Αυτός που ξέρει αγοράζει καλό άλογο, ας είναι ακόμη και πράσινο (Und wenn es grün wäre). Όμοιες υπάρχουν και ρουμανικές: "Γυρίζει για πράσινα άλογα", "Λέγει τους τοίχους για πράσινα άλογα". Και η δικιά μας: "Πράσιν' άλογον και Χίου Εχέφρονα".)

Τρίτη εκδοχή
Μερικοί θέλουνε να λένε πως η λέξη "πράσινα" προέρχεται από το "πράσσειν", απαρέμφατο του πράσσω και πράττω, ιωνικά πρήσσω, που θα πει κάνω-διαχειρίζομαι-πουλάω. Έτσι, ίσως, λένε, θα έγραφε κάπου: "πράσσειν άλογα", δηλαδή, διαχειρίζομαι ή πουλάω άλογα, για να φτάσει εύκολα στο "πράσινα άλογα " κλπ. 

Η σύνταξη και η ορθογραφία είναι του κειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2021)

Βλέπω σε ομάδα μεταφραστών στο Facebook να γίνεται συζήτηση για τα _πράσινα άλογα. _Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω είναι ότι, με την ποσότητα του υλικού που έχουμε πια σε ψηφιακή μορφή (π.χ. το σύνολο σχεδόν της διασωζόμενης ελληνικής γραμματείας μέχρι το 1453, πολλά βιβλία ψηφιοποιημένα στο Google Books και άλλες υπηρεσίες ψηφιοποίησης) μπορούμε να δούμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αναφορές στο «πράσσειν άλογα» σε ψηφιοποιημένα βιβλία μέχρι και τον 20ό αιώνα (τίποτα σε αρχαία γραμματεία), με γνωστές εξαιρέσεις την παραπάνω αναφορά στο βιβλίο του Νατσούλη και σε _Οδηγό ελληνικής δισκογραφίας (_για συγκρότημα της Θεσσαλονίκης που αξιοποίησε την έκφραση). Ίσως να υπάρχει σε κάποιο από τα βιβλία που χρησιμοποίησε ο Νατσούλης σαν πηγές (στα οποία οφείλονται και αρκετά από τα μυθεύματα που επαναλαμβάνει ο Νατσούλης). Αλλά δεν γνωρίζω ποιος κατέθεσε πρώτος την εικασία για προέλευση του ιδιωματισμού από *ανύπαρκτη αρχαιοελληνική έκφραση*.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2021)

nickel said:


> *ανύπαρκτη αρχαιοελληνική έκφραση*.


ανύπαρκτη *αρχαιοελληνικότροπη *έκφραση


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2021)

Zazula said:


> ανύπαρκτη *αρχαιοελληνικότροπη *έκφραση



Θα διαφωνήσω. Είναι ανύπαρκτη αρχαιοελληνική έκφραση και υπαρκτή αρχαιοελληνικότροπη.


----------



## cougr (Mar 4, 2021)

nickel said:


> ... Απορία: υπάρχει στα αγγλικά κάποια φράση με τη σημασία της τερατολογίας που χρησιμοποιεί ζώα και θα μπορούσε να μπει εδώ; ....


Hogwash
Hog's wash


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2021)

or ...
horseshit (if you want to keep the horse theme).


----------



## cougr (Mar 4, 2021)

That's the obvious one but I think nickel requested that the less savory ones be left out. Otherwise we could probably add a few more.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2021)

Και άμα είναι καλύτερο από το «and all that bull», ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2021)

bull's wool, then? (you guys are hard to please)


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2021)

cougr said:


> That's the obvious one but I think nickel requested that the less savory ones be left out. Otherwise we could probably add a few more.



What about the other obvious one that we missed (which just came to me)? .... (this way, we're keeping with the horse theme, at least).

*Horse feathers*

What does the expression Horse Feathers mean?

*horsefeathers* pl (plural only) (euphemistic) Nonsense; indicates disbelief. Dismissing the rumors as "*horsefeathers*", he advised everybody to disregard them. Long hair on lower legs of a draft *horse* (e.g., Clydesdale), especially the rear legs. Feathering strips.

(I want to see 2 likes at least  ... and there'd better be ).


----------

